# Nintendo DS help please



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi im bored , really really bored so later i was going to buy a couple of games but then i had this crazy notion that if i spend just a lil bit more i could go and get a DS and a game but is it worth it??? your honest opinions please


----------



## the B (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes


----------



## alco (Aug 19, 2005)

It's about to go down about £10 so wait. Also, if you won't import, you'll be a bit shafted for good titles on UK release right now. The killers are just around the corner: _Advance Wars DS_, _Mario Kart DS_, _Nintendogs_ (if you like that kinda thing), _Meteos_ and fuck loads more.

ummmmm, _DS_.


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2005)

bought my g/f a DS for her birthday.  really impressed with it.  she bought "Another Code" for it.  At one point you have to get some dust off a picture and you do it by blowing on the DS' microphone!  how cool is that?

I just really liked the thought that had gone into how to use the touch screen and draw the player in.  really good game.

I'm thinking about getting one myself....


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 19, 2005)

Bomberman
Wario Ware: Touched
Super Mario 64 DS (or whatever the fuck it's called)
Yoshi Touch and Go

Plus backwards compatibility with the GBA so you've got tons of good games on tap.

Yeah it's worth it.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh, and there's no region locking with the DS, meaning you can play import games without resort to chipping.


----------



## alco (Aug 20, 2005)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> Yoshi Touch and Go


Which reminds me to add _Kirby: Canvas Curse_ to the above list of killer UK releases just around the corner. I can't wait for _Kirby_.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 20, 2005)

erm - mods, please delete if innapropriate, but I will be selling a mint condition DS with a handful of games including Elektroplankton and Kirby....


ROughneck - if you are interested before I put it on ebay, then drop me a PM


----------



## alco (Aug 20, 2005)

I mean, _feel_ the _DS_ variety in these almost released titles ...

_Meteos_ - puzzle
_Advance Wars DS_ - strategy
_Kirby: Canvas Curse_ - innovative platformer
_Nintendogs_ - dunno htf you'd categorise this one
_Mario Kart DS_ - WiFi multiplayer racing
*I CAN'T WAIT*  

on the PSP, you get to choose between 17 different driving games (  @ The Groke)


----------



## The Groke (Aug 20, 2005)

alco said:
			
		

> on the PSP, you get to choose between 17 different driving games (  @ The Groke)


----------



## Firky (Aug 20, 2005)

PSP is so much sexier though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2005)

alco said:
			
		

> on the PSP, you get to choose between 17 different driving games (  @ The Groke)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> PSP is so much sexier though



Very true...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 20, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> PSP is so much sexier though



Yes but it hasn't got adavance wars DS (on order from the states    ) and theres a new surgery game where you have to do timed operations with the stylus, called 'trauma centre ;under the knife''


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Yes but it hasn't got adavance wars DS (on order from the states    ) and theres a new surgery game where you have to do timed operations with the stylus, called 'trauma centre ;under the knife''



Oh yeah! That looks cool!


----------



## blueAsbestos (Oct 10, 2005)

Have a DS and its great. Battery blasts forever and it plays GB advance games. My girlfriend is currently addicted to nintendogs. I actually found myself saying to the bloke in Blockbuster "I'm buying it for my girlfriend, not myself". But guess what 2 days in and I can can my labrador to sit and chase it's tail just by speaking into the mike. What a saddo.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2005)

I got Advance Wars DS last week. It's, er, pretty much the same as Advance Wars for the GBA, it's not exactly stretching the boundaries of the technology or anything, you don't even need the touchscreen. However, it's still pretty good.

I'm not getting Nintendogs. Dogs suck.

I'm still getting a GP2X as well, but I can't be arsed with the PSP really. There are enough good MAME, SNES etc games that I can run on emulator to last me until I die. Even if I get extra lives.


----------



## poet (Oct 10, 2005)

Advance wars is helped along massively by the touchscreen IMO. I'm rather disappointed that they've not done that much with it, but I suspect they weren't giving that much thought to diehard fans. Nintendogs is remarkably cool, worth a look even if you hate dogs. It took me a lot to pluck up the courage to play it on the bus, but it's a decent game. Kirby is bloody brilliant, Wario Ware Touched is pretty cool if you haven't played the prequels to death. At the mo I've got either Advance Wars or Meteos in the DS cart slot and Zelda: Minish Cap in the GBA slot. Can't wait for Zelda DS, not due 'til 2006 but apparently will be multiplayer-centric. Oh, and Trauma Center is out in the states this week.


----------

